# Photography restored airplanes



## levier (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Here is a link to some work I have done over the last 25+ years, I am beginning editing for a book on technical development in the period. There is much more to be added, and it is coming online as I get it edited.

Take care,

Brian Silcox

Flight of 2 Photography: Home : Air-to-Air Aviation and Airplane Photography by Brian Silcox Online Store, Vintage War Planes, WWI, WWII, Jets, Fighters, Bombers


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice stuff, Brian!  I really love the Bearcat shots. That one is part of the CAF SoCal Wing.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are some really awesome photo's you have there Brian


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent stuff


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2007)

Great stuff!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pics! Love the 190s!


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice pics, levier.
I particularly like the pictures of the Hellcat.


----------



## levier (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks very much, everyone... I am continuing to post new material as it is edited, this week several new cockpit images have posted from some work shot in August.

Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year to all,

Brian


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2007)

Brian, I have a couple of questions. I notice that you got shots of the old CAF Zero "Fugu" in flight. How long ago was that? It has been grounded for a long time. Second, how the heck did you get that T-34 shot?!? That is an awesome angle! 

I have had a few opportunities to shoot some of the classics air-to-air and have loved it. You have had some amazing opportunities and have done some great work during them. I hope to one day have a portfolio of warbirds as large as yours someday. You do some great work, my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic set of shots Brian thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## levier (Dec 25, 2007)

Evan,

The Zero was photographed in 1990 (I think). At the time there were issues with the airframe that were causing the sponsor to take closer look at continued operations. I think they determined the repair to be a bit more than was financially justifiable, in light of the new built (Russian) A6M5s.

The T-34's was a situation you just couldn't see coming... facing aft in the B-25, I rely on the crew to look for backgrounds and lighting and drag the rear view across them... (Its briefed that way!) The captain thought it would "mess me up" to turn on the smoke system, and in doing so he created a really unique scene. I wish I could take credit, but not in this case. I just responded. Its done really close up with a 24mm lens, (_I mean close!!)_

Look for more new material soon,

Brian


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah, Fugu was sold to the museum of the Pacific on Ford Island and rests there now. When they recovered it, they cut through the wing spar. When inspection revealed a welded spar, that was all she wrote. 

Sometimes those "accidental" shots make for some cool surprises. That T-34 shot was a WOW shot for me. Even more amazing is that you took that at 24mm. That IS close! 

I got a shot of the Hellcat that was a combo of bad setting and dusk lighting. What I expected versus what I got were very different, but I like it. It ended up dark and moody, and once converted into black and white was really nice.

I look forward to seeing more of your work. 

Eric


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2007)

Great job Brian. Yet another addition to my bookmarks!!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

Good Pic's Brian.... thanks for sharing..

Charles


----------



## levier (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

I spent a day shooting at NASM/ Hazy last week, and added this photo of the new F-105D cockpit. The airplane has been restored to its paint scheme worn at Tahkli during the Vietnam War.

Flight of 2 Photography: Republic Aircraft F-105D Thunderchief : Air-to-Air Aviation and Airplane Photography by Brian Silcox Online Store, Vintage War Planes, WWI, WWII, Jets, Fighters, Bombers

Brian


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2008)

Once again, fabulous stuff, Brian! That is one _serious _wide angle lens.


----------

